# The Classic "What are you listening to?" Thread



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal

20 minutes of pure amazing


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Iron Maiden - Rime of the Ancient Mariner... 13 minutes of classic metal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark... I like the vibrato (idk what its called) as much as I liek falsetto in Hard Rock Songs
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Aces High... Probably my favourite Maiden Song
Aerosmith - Dream On... My favourite song of all time
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
Black Label Society - Counterfeit God
KISS - Rock & Roll All Nite... Just discovered KISS too

I'm hooked on Iron Maiden ATM. Whenever I'm on the computer, I'll just listen to these... its been like that for days already.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 4, 2009)

Enter Shikari - Return to Energizer


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

I have been getting back into Opeth again XD.

Opeth - The Twilight Is My Robe


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2009)

Song of Storms all the way baby!

Not really. Tainted Love by Marilyn Manson. I actually think it's better than the original, and that's hard to beat.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2009)

To be honest, I'm listening to Ronnie Reuter And The Flaming Rollerblades and their GBAtemp.net song at this very moment!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm listening to Ronnie Reuter And The Flaming Rollerblades and their GBAtemp.net song at this very moment!








 YES! RRATFRB!!! XD

Anyways, now, I am listening to:
Bloodbath - Hades Rising


2,500 post btw.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 4, 2009)

Check the userbar.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Song of Storms all the way baby!
> 
> Not really. Tainted Love by Marilyn Manson. I actually think it's better than the original, and that's hard to beat.



My friend is a "Northern Soul" Man, He said nothing can beat the Gloria Jones' version(the other two are too slow is his reason).
While I agree, that version is the best, all three are good.

To answer the question Parliament and Curtis Mayfield.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 4, 2009)

Akon - Keep you much longer


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jul 4, 2009)

Slipknot - Eyeless
Slipknot - Left Behind
Hoobastank - Out of Control
Hoobastank - The Letter
Paramore - Misery Business
Paramore - Thats What You Get
Paramore - Pressure
Blink 182 - Stay Together For The Kids
Blink 182 - Dammit

I listen to quite a lot of other songs but these are the songs I was listening to within the past 30 mins.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 4, 2009)

70's hits.

Damn, I wish my wife would let me grow an afro.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 4, 2009)

Alot of Beatles and Lily Allen albums.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 4, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Alot of ...  Lilly Allen albums.




Dang, man. I'm sorry.

You can change that, y'know?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 4, 2009)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like her music.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 4, 2009)

Lots of Public Enemy as of late (recently picked up their discography.) Specifically, last listened to "Harder Than You Think" from 2007's "How You Sell Soul to a Soulless People Who Sold Their Soul?".

And, as always, lots of Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, early Metallica (from "Kill 'Em All" to "...And Justice for All"), Dethklok, Amon Amarth, Ensiferum, and various other metal bands...oh yeah, and KISS (who I hope are coming to Seattle on their next tour!)


----------



## jargus (Jul 4, 2009)

Samurai Sentai Shinkenger OST 1


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 4, 2009)

TraumaHoundNDS said:
			
		

> Lots of Public Enemy as of late (recently picked up their discography.)


Nice. Public Enemies a great band. Haven't listen to them in a while but I nearly played my old CD into the ground cuz it was so good.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 4, 2009)

Been listening to latest Turmion Kätilöt album. Finnish industrial metal \m/


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 5, 2009)

Been watching Macross 7 as of late, and I can't get the opening (Seventh Moon) out of my head; it's so goddamn awesome.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2009)

Makino Yui - Modokashii Sekai no Ue de


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 5, 2009)

Godless Wicked Creeps - Smile


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Kanye West - Heartless


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2009)

Mayhem - Buried By Time And Dust


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 6, 2009)

The Take Over, The Breaks Over
Fall Out Boy
Infinity On High

ARGH JUST CHANGED!

Rap Men Perfect Version (Rhythm Tengoku)
Nintendo
Rhythm Tengoku Complete Music Collection


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Black Flag - Rise Above
Wolfmother - Mind's Eye

Still searching for some good bands though. I am listening to a lot of new (old actually, but they are material I hated back then) material.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 6, 2009)

Shameboy - Splend it


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 12, 2009)

Poker face by Lady Gaga haha.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Aug 12, 2009)

i just hearing some MIDI.


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye to Romance.


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 12, 2009)

Right now I am listening to "Kick Start my Heart" by Motley Crue.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 13, 2009)

Beatmania IIDX 16 EMPRESS OST Disc 1.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You

Actually, going through the whole of Zeppelin's discography.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2009)

Keane - Spiralling


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm listening to Silence by Kitero


----------



## Cermage (Aug 14, 2009)

PDM - Trish. 
Djmax black square been getting to me lately.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 14, 2009)

All that remains- This calling


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 16, 2009)

Broken and Paid in Full, both by Sonata Arctica


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 16, 2009)

Listening to Beatles - 1 in preparation of the re-releases. Also listening to some Electric Hip-Hop: Amanda Blake - I Love You. It's not that bad.


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 16, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lily allen is amazing, ignore anyone who tells you otherwise.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 24, 2009)

Listening to some Prodigy (old and new songs) tbh I think the old stuff is generally better but the new stuff is better live


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 24, 2009)

Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels) by the Arcade Fire


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 24, 2009)

We like sports-The Lonely Island.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 24, 2009)

Orange-Lil'B. It's Bleach's 15th Ending x3


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 24, 2009)

Bought King Missile's first couple albums, been listening to them over and over pretty much.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium - Brian, It's you


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

Been scrobbling my facourite artistes for lastfm these past feww days... haven't really seen what I am listening to.

But now, I'm listening to Joe Perry's solo album.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2009)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 25, 2009)

Opeth - Hessian Peel


----------



## Satangel (Aug 26, 2009)

R Kelly - I believe I can fly


----------



## Skye07 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band - Shake Me Like A Monkey Baby


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 26, 2009)

Sepultura - To the Wall


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2009)

David Guetta - Just a little more love


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 31, 2009)

Sonata Arctica - My Selene


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wrap Your Troubles in Dreams-The 69 Eyes


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

The Who - Baba O'Riley


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2009)

Gwen Stefani - Crash


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2009)

Eiffel 65 - I'am blue
I love it


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

In A Hole Again-Tesla


----------



## Seven (Sep 1, 2009)

Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel

http://typographic.110mb.com/muxed/


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

We Wont Back Down-Escape The Fate


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 1, 2009)

Linkin Park - New Divide


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2009)

Akon ft. TI - Hero


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 1, 2009)

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls

\m/ FUCKEN METAL


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 1, 2009)

Mario Solis-Marich


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

Children of the Damned-Iron Maiden


----------



## nico445 (Sep 1, 2009)

Fear.fm harder stream


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 1, 2009)

Satyricon - Black Crow On A Tombstone


----------



## ACK06 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bonnie Tyler -- Total Eclipse of the Heart


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 2, 2009)

Halo 3 Theme Tune - I playing Halo 3


----------



## VashTS (Sep 2, 2009)

insomnium - drawn to black / rammstein - liebe ist fur alle da


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails - Vessel


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 2, 2009)

Zimmer's Hole - We Rule the Fucking Land


----------



## PanzerWF (Sep 2, 2009)

Kid Cudi - Dat New New

The original, not that dumb remix


----------



## Satangel (Sep 2, 2009)

The Prodigy - Invaders must die


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 2, 2009)

When Two Are One-Atreyu


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

Klaxons - Gravity's Rainbow


----------



## nico445 (Sep 2, 2009)

Low-E VS Alter Egosz-W.T.F


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 3, 2009)

Metal Church - Monster


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Sep 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry – Retaliator


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2009)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Aerosmith - Blind Man


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

Love Plus - Original Soundtrack - Manaka's Theme Song


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 4, 2009)

Forfiture - House vs Hurricane


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

Grandia 2 ~ A Deus


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 4, 2009)

The sound of my computer humming.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 4, 2009)

Now playing: Eric Johnson - [Beck's Bolero - Single CD1 #01] Beck's Bolero   [foobar2000 v0.9.6.9]
via FoxyTunes


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 4, 2009)

Closure In Moscow - Kissing Cousins.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 4, 2009)

Akon - Freedom


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 4, 2009)

Crystal Castles - 1991


----------



## myuusmeow (Sep 5, 2009)

Rammstein - Wollt Ihr Das Bett in Flammen

I don't even speak German but these guys are awesome.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 5, 2009)

Venus vs Mars - Jay-Z off of the Blueprint 3. One of his best songs ever.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 5, 2009)

Dismember - Death Conquers All


----------



## Private|Par (Sep 5, 2009)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes you just want to smash shit up.


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes

Awesome song, extremely addicted to it


----------



## Seven (Sep 5, 2009)

Nothing & Nowhere - Emily Haines and the Soft Skeleton


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2009)

RHCP - Fortune Faded


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2009)

Horse the Band - Sex Raptor


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 6, 2009)

Antoligy is now playing: Marilyn Manson - The Red Carpet Grave [04:05m/320kbps/44kHz]

(amip config is hella awesome :3)


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 6, 2009)

Death - Spiritual Healing


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Pride & Glory - Horse Called War

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Zakk Wylde! His vocals sound better back in the day when he did Southern Rock.


----------



## RhiGhost (Sep 6, 2009)

Open Car - Porcupine Tree


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 7, 2009)

High on Fire - Turk

this band is pretty much motorhead worship....but they still kick ass


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 7, 2009)

The Beatles - Day Tripper

Been in a Beatles mood for the past 2 months  Probably had something to do with the upcoming launch of Beatles Rock Band.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 7, 2009)

black eyed peas--i gotta feeling


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven

Can't believe after all my Pride & Glory craze yesterday, I returned to being addicted to Led Zep again.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Flo Rida - Right Round


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 7, 2009)

Marilyn Manson - The Nobodies


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 7, 2009)

Yousei Teikoku - Simulacra


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2009)

Title of Mine - Bump of Chicken


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 8, 2009)

T.M. Revolution - IGNITED


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jay Z - Venus vs. Mars from the Blueprint 3 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




			
				Rammoth said:
			
		

> The Beatles - Day Tripper
> 
> Been in a Beatles mood for the past 2 months  Probably had something to do with the upcoming launch of Beatles Rock Band.


Me too. The second I saw the amazing intros scene at E3 I had an erection for the beatles.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> T.M. Revolution - IGNITED


+1 For a great artist and song!


Muse - Hysteria


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 8, 2009)

Down From The Sky-Trivium


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Leona Lewis - Bleeding Love


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker

Love the tune, I think it can replace Babe I'm Gonna Leave You with this as my favourite track


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 9, 2009)

Escape the Fate-Dragging Dead Bodies in Blue Bags Up Really Long Hills


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 9, 2009)

Gorillaz - O Green World


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 9, 2009)

Rush - Tom Sawyer 
lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 10, 2009)

Iron Maiden-Dream of Mirrors


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 10, 2009)

Entry Level Exit Wounds - Veil of Maya


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 10, 2009)

I Am Ghost-Beyond the Hourglass


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 10, 2009)

Jacob's Ladder - Converge

I have a "heavy" mix going right now


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 10, 2009)

Loudness-Heavy Chains


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 10, 2009)

Neuraxis - Unite

technical death metal ftw


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2009)

Aventura - Soy Hombre


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2009)

David Ball - Riding With Private Malone


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Katatonia-Dissolving Bonds


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 14, 2009)

The Absence - Dead and Gone

the greatest american melodeath band around


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

I Am Ghost- So,I Guess This is Goodbye


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 14, 2009)

Uniting Nations - Ai No Corrida
Meg & Dia - Monster
L'arc~en~ciel - Lost Heaven
Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow
K-OS Born to run


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Billy Idol-Flesh For Fantasy


----------



## Sonia (Sep 14, 2009)

Zektbach- Apocalypse ~Memento mori~ 

Pop'n Music 15 Adventure- Caring Dance

T-Bone- WHITE BIRDS (Mirage Mix)


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water

Deep Purple rocks.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2009)

Leki - Over the rainbow


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Marilyn Manson-Putting Holes In Happiness


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2009)

Linkin Park - Papercut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So many memories....


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Beatles- Hey Bulldog. lol the song is awesome.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 22, 2010)

Cafe Tacuba - La 6


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Wear my kiss.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 23, 2010)

Shoji Meguro - Mass Destruction (Persona 3 Battle Music)

Cool as fuck.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 23, 2010)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

La Resistencia - Tus Ojos


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 23, 2010)

Enzyme X - Hammerhead


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Linkin Park - Papercut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any song from them has memories for me, one of the best bands ever. 
I'm listening to Skillet and Pendulum.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 24, 2010)

To Ramona - The Flying Burrito Brothers

Heck yes? Heck yes.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

The Rolling Stones - We Love You

Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock


----------



## Satangel (Apr 25, 2010)

Sean Kingston - Face Drop


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Oasis - Some Might Say


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, when was this revived? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MGMT - Siberian Breaks


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Seether - Fake it
Eluveitie - Inis Mona
Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bullet For My Valentine - Alone

Just listening to BFMV's new album.


----------



## prowler (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sPb33jzHWU


...


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2010)

Yuksek - It comes


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yuksek - It comes








MGMT - I Found a Whistle


----------



## Ferrariman (May 2, 2010)

Emancipator, Soon it will be cold enough

Best album ever.


----------



## 67birdman (May 2, 2010)

T-Pain - Como Estas


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 3, 2010)

Rascal Flatts - What Hurts the Most


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 3, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Eh Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say)


----------



## Satangel (May 4, 2010)

Howard Shore - Rivendell 
Must download that song (or just the whole OST) if you liked LoTR.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Hollywood Undead - City
Next I am think of still.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 4, 2010)

AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill


----------



## geoflcl (May 6, 2010)

"My Sweet Lord" - George Harrison.

Last.fm FTW!


----------



## Hachibei (May 6, 2010)

Metallica - Wherever I May Roam

\m/


----------



## falcon64z8 (May 6, 2010)

Usher feat. T.I. - Guilty


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

Boston - Foreplay/longtime


----------



## pristinemog (May 7, 2010)

Holy Fuck - Frenchy's


----------



## Apex (May 7, 2010)

Metal Church - Metal Church 

God I love Thrash.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

meg rock - Egao no Riyuu


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Monster


----------



## Gore (May 10, 2010)

Bitches Ain't Shit Ben Folds version

Ben Folds is my favorite these days


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Dawn of the Hero - Fire at the Orphanage


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 11, 2010)

My Pet Monster - The Holly Springs Disaster


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Owl City - Fireflies

How I hate that song and love it at the same time keeps me flustered


----------



## Satangel (May 11, 2010)

Ne-Yo - Closer


----------



## konuoha (May 11, 2010)

Lex by Ratatat


----------



## user0002 (May 12, 2010)

Chicane - Saltwater (Original Mix)


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 13, 2010)

Guitarred and Feathered - Every Time I Die


----------



## VashTS (May 13, 2010)

every time i die - for the record

that whole album rocks, new aesthetic junk.  

as always listening to oomph, rammstein, megaherz,  nine inch nails


----------



## mthrnite (May 13, 2010)

• mthrnite is listening to "My Walking Stick" by Leon Redbone, from the album On The Track. 192kbps MP3 (★★★★★)

I been in a Leon Redbone mood lately.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name

Into rap rock a lot lately.

Edit: Haha just realised I added an "of" to Killing in the Name


----------



## toh_yxes (May 13, 2010)

lately i've been listening to alot of mashups. like ALOT.

viva la beat it, and untiktokked desires by pheugoo.





			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge
> 
> Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name of
> 
> Into rap rock a lot lately.





KILLING IN THE NAME OF is an amazing song.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Ke$ha - Tik Tok


----------



## SilentRevolt (May 13, 2010)

Muse:Resistance
Coldplay:Viva la Vida


----------



## logical thinker (May 20, 2010)

Circ - Destroy She Said


My favourite band at the moment, since someone posted it on an other forum.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 20, 2010)

Lots and lots and lots of Linkin Park, Dead by Sunrise and a tiny bit of Rise Against :¦3


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

My guilty pleasures.

*Justin Bieber*-Hell yes I am listening!!
*Hillsong United*-Christian rock at its finest


----------



## logical thinker (May 20, 2010)

London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix)


From the Gran Turismo 5 trailer. Lovely voice.
I saw rainbows like that ^ 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Geekzam (May 21, 2010)

Deadmau5 - Not Exactly
- Some Chords
- Moar Ghosts and stuff.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 21, 2010)

Awesome songs!

Eenie Meenie - Sean Kingston ft. Justin Bieber

OMG - Usher ft. Will.I.Am

Ridin' Solo - Jason DeRulo

EDIT: I put the videos in spoilers, so for those of you who have slow computers, it's faster to load.


----------



## hogg (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0YfAijPMBw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdJudWudLtA
Reppin the west


----------



## logical thinker (May 21, 2010)

Zero 7 - In the Waiting Line


Lovely soothing song.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Awesome songs!
> 
> Eenie Meenie - Sean Kingston ft. Justin Bieber


That I agree with  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=P


----------



## Ace (May 21, 2010)

Desperate Graves - Octahedron - The Mars Volta

I'm evidently very addicted to The Mars Volta at the moment. It's truly amazing music. I have all their albums, except their 2nd release (Frances The Mute), too.


----------



## Satangel (May 21, 2010)

Akon - Holla Holla


----------



## logical thinker (May 21, 2010)

Street Fighter Tribute - Ken's Theme


Remix of one of the most memorable video game musics.


----------



## emigre (May 21, 2010)

Bright Eyes- Another Travelin' Song

I was listening to this today and couldn't help feel melancholy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

Lady Gaga -Alejandro

Delicious melody


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Specifically I'm listenin' to Eenie Meenie


----------



## logical thinker (May 22, 2010)

Gran Turismo (USA) soundtrack.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Tempcast - Episode 28

Epic lulz


----------



## Porygon-X (May 23, 2010)

DJ Earworm - United State of Pop 2009(Blame It on the Pop)


It's a mash up of the top 25 songs of 2009.


----------



## logical thinker (May 23, 2010)

Circ - Revolution Song (Tonight, Tonight)


My favourite song at the moment. The melody and her voice are so beautiful, relaxing, comforting...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Kim Petras - Die For You


----------



## Theraima (May 25, 2010)

Royal Republic - All Because of You

Best songs at the moment.


----------



## dark ajax (May 25, 2010)

Escape the Fate - My Apocalypse


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess OST.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 25, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/shaunj66


----------



## Porygon-X (May 26, 2010)

I'm Yours - Jason Mraz


----------



## logical thinker (May 26, 2010)

Sia - The Girl You Lost To Cocaine (Stonebridge Edit)


Awesome remix and also I like her voice.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 26, 2010)

Wake Up Call - Maroon5


----------



## logical thinker (May 27, 2010)

Emiliana Torrini - Unemployed In Summertime


She is so cute, her voice is soothing and the music is relaxing.


----------



## NeSchn (May 27, 2010)

Opeth - Hessian Peel


----------



## logical thinker (May 28, 2010)

FHM High Street Honeys - I Touch Myself


Hawt.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 28, 2010)

All I Do Is Win - DJ Khaled ft. Ludacris, Rick Ross, Snoop Dogg & T-Pain


----------



## xeronut (May 28, 2010)

Black Sabbath - Reunion - 08 - Into The Void

Had some Scar Symmetry (Path of Least Resistance) and Islanders (Black Is the Colour) before that.


----------



## Gore (May 28, 2010)

A lot of Ben Folds 
mainly "Rockin' the Suburbs" "Landed" and "Jesusland"


----------



## Theraima (May 28, 2010)

That guy is a damn good artist, but I like Metallica's cover much much more. This is just funny.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## rauthelegendary (May 28, 2010)




----------



## logical thinker (May 28, 2010)

???? Megurine Luka - Poker Face (Lady Gaga cover)


Luka > Miku > Gaga


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 29, 2010)

The youtube thing doesn't work for me. anyway,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL2SLoZvSEw

Closer, by Inoue Joe.


----------



## logical thinker (May 29, 2010)

Kate Nash - Mouthwash


Cute song, love her accent.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 29, 2010)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation = Fujisawa Loser.

Yeah, it's possible to like Japanese music without being a cutesy anime freak.


----------



## Twiffles (May 29, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Asian Kung-Fu Generation = Fujisawa Loser.
> 
> Yeah, it's possible to like Japanese music without being a cutesy anime freak.


You realize listening AK-FG makes you a "cutesy anime freak" anyway, right. Sadly.
It's only a matter of time all the good music in the world will be associated with some lame sterotype, oh wait it already is. Man.


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2010)

Kanye West - Love Lockdown


----------



## giratina16 (May 29, 2010)

Ke$ha - Stephen


----------



## logical thinker (May 30, 2010)

Did you ever really love me?


----------



## Twiffles (May 31, 2010)

Margot and The Nuclear So and So's - As Tall As Cliffs


----------



## rauthelegendary (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Demonbart (May 31, 2010)




----------



## DeadLocked (May 31, 2010)

Pendulum - Watercolour


Don't know why but thought this was the rate the song from the poster before you. duh -.-


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 1, 2010)

Forever - Drake ft. Kanye West, Eminem, & Lil' Wayne


----------



## mad567 (Jun 1, 2010)

Paint it Black - Rolling stones


----------



## Cermage (Jun 2, 2010)

Slingshot Dakota - Until the Day i die.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 3, 2010)

Megurine Luka - Just Be Friends


Great video and music.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzied (Jun 5, 2010)

The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## mthrnite (Jun 5, 2010)

Been on a Misfits kick lately.


----------



## Fuzzied (Jun 6, 2010)

The Prodigy - Omen


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 6, 2010)

Blazing Heart - Sync.Art


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 7, 2010)

Lee ChangYui - Canon in D


I love Canon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2010)

Metallica: Master of puppets, No more remorse


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

Ghostface Killah - Marvel


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 8, 2010)

Sia - Taken for Granted (Restless Soul Mix)


Waiting for you...


----------



## viz (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Llama Song!


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 10, 2010)

Kris Allen - Live Like We're Dying


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 10, 2010)

Porcupine Tree - Waiting


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

At the current time, I'm hearing silence.  No noisy kids, no dogs barking, no one blasting annoying music, no TV, and no brother babbling about crap I don't care about in my ear as I read through threads.

My brother usually babbles on constantly as if I actually cared about the verbal diarrhea he spews ALL the time, but he's napping at the moment. I swear he just loves to hear himself talk.

I'll tell ya, it's a rare day for me today.  Quite a relief from the norm.  Very relaxing.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 18, 2010)

Devo's new album, over and over and over.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been listening to this baby a lot lately.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

virus alert
by
weird al

*Posts merged*



			
				Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Kris Allen - Live Like We're Dying




lol that was my senior class song.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 24, 2010)

I love this song and this show


----------



## Satangel (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NeSchn (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

'Osaka Koi No Uta' by Morning Musume
Osaka Koi No Uta


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Listening to some Paramore


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 30, 2010)

August Burns Red - Back Burner (like their only good song)


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2010)

That guy got some nice tunes!


----------



## ericling (Jul 2, 2010)

Katy Perry- California Gurl


----------



## elimist (Jul 2, 2010)

My laptop's cpu fan while I write this message.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 2, 2010)

paralyzer by finger eleven


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Deadmau5 - Clockwork

Awesome song, really.


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 2, 2010)

High Voltage - AC/DC 
from the Live from the Atlantic Studios Album


----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

recently DEVO, Goblin, Buggles and Siriusmo.


----------



## antwill (Jul 5, 2010)

Slipping Away - Rick Astley.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 12, 2010)

DON'T STOP BELIEVING. HANG ON TO THAT FEELING!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Jul 13, 2010)

KJAZZ 88.1 FM - California State Universitiy Long Beach Jazz and Blues Radio


----------



## Bently (Jul 14, 2010)

Far East Movement.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 14, 2010)

darn i hate heat... its so good darn hot in my flat i can't sleep i took out a coke and its went from ice cold to boiling in 5 min ....


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## fishykipper (Jul 16, 2010)

Lemmiwinks Pt1, Pt2, Pt3, from southpark!
makes me lol!!!


----------



## Yumi (Jul 16, 2010)

Modest Mouse - "Float On"


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 16, 2010)

Right now, it's the album "Give Up" by The Postal Service.  It's really helping me get some work done.  At least it was...until I opened this window again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Ben Gibbard.  He's the best kind of weird.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 16, 2010)

Changing Seasons, Persona 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this song.


----------



## pitman (Jul 17, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World: The Game - Another Winter


I really want to play the game when it comes out (Aug 10) but don't have a PS3/XBOX


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2010)

Pretty much my second time listening to U2 seriously. First time, listened to War album but now the only track from it I listen to is Sunday Bloody Sunday, but I think now I like U2 again!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Yumi (Jul 18, 2010)

Explosions In The Sky - "Your Hand in Mine"

ah, lovely


----------

